# Problème connexion réseau Wifirst



## mickmweb (10 Mai 2010)

Salut les gens, 

J'ai un (gros) problème de connexion avec les réseaux Wifirst qui équipent les cités CROUS auquel je suis abonné. 

Pour se connecter au net avec le réseau Wifirst, il faut passer par la page d'accueil sur www.wifirst.net. Après identification, il faut cliquer sur "se connecter au web". Le problème que je rencontre depuis presque une semaine, c'est qu'au grès de mon surf, il va arriver un moment ou la page ne s'affiche plus. Safari me signale que je ne suis plus connecté au web.

Je retourne alors sur la page d'accueil wifirst qui me dit que je suis toujours connecté au web et toujours identifié sur le site Wifirst. Quand j'essaye de me déconnecter du net, ça me met un message d'erreur et idem quand j'essaye carrément de me déconnecter de la page d'accueil wifirst. En fait, je ne peux pas me déconnecter du net ni du site wifirst. je suis obligé d'attendre une plombe pour me reconnecter, me re-identifier et re-cliquer sur "se connecter au web"...

J'ai appelé le service client, ils m'ont fait faire un tas de test à partir de l'application terminal et verdict : pour eux tout va bien, c'est ma carte wifi qui a un problème . J'ai beau leur dire que je suis sur mac (sous-entendu pas sur windaube) et que je n'ai absolument aucun problème (à ma connaissance) avec d'autres réseau privé ou publiques, ils ne veulent rien entendre.

J'ai un mémoire de recherche de 5ème année à terminer, c'est urgent....

Est-ce que vous pouvez m'aider ?

Merci d'avance


----------

